# How to copy colour tones between photos



## aster (Mar 19, 2015)

Any ideas how to copy in Lightroom colours or tones between 2 photos?
There are photos of a woman in grey silver dress which on one photo is brownish. Playing with colour handles didn't gave any desired results. 
Is there any advanced tool to create a tone map of area and transfer this to other photo?
Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## Selwin (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi Aster, you can change the tones of the entire image with the colour sliders in LR. Basically you can do all PS6 can do because they share the same RAW engine. Are we talking about RAW images? If so, you should be able to achieve the same tones on both images. If they are jpegs and the images were shot at the same time in the same light, your camera may have process the two images differently. Even then chances are that you should be able to fix it. Try to find an area on the "good" image that looks like a solid colour and write down the RGB value. Then try to alter the colours of the brownish image to match that value.


----------

